# Looking for history on TB horse, 8yo large bay by Authorized



## AliceT (9 June 2021)

Hi, I know it’s a long shot, but I’m looking for the history on a TB horse of a friend of mine. According to his passport he was born 4/23/2013, sire Authorized, dam Teyateyaneng by Hawk Wing. Large bay with a blaze and one lh white foot, do t know his exact height but guessing 16.3 or up. 
Bred by Southill Stud (on which I unfortunately can’t really find anything, except that it must be  somewhere in Somerset. I can find that in 2016 he was sold at auction Commissioned by Kilmoney Cottage Stud and bought by James Nash, both in Ireland. I can see in his passport he got his shots in 2017 and 2018 in Kildare, after that, nothing has been added to his passport until he turned up in the Netherlands in late 2020 at some shoddy dealer, where he was bought by a friend of mine. The horse is unnamed, and I’ve learned that this means he’s unraced. 
we have doubts that this horse has the right passport, he seems older than 8. Microchip is unreadable, so yeah, lots of red flags. 
He was sold as a riding horse, but has an old and very severe injury as we learned. His left stifle and hip/pelvis have been severely injured, torn ligaments and fractures. It has long since ‘healed’, but this horse should never have been ridden or transported, and actually he can’t ever walk pain free. Everything has healed crooked, he’s missing ligaments and there’s lots of arthritis and bone remodeling. 
I’m curious if anyone here knows this horse (or the horse he should be according to his passport).


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (9 June 2021)

I'd say that is the right horse. The markings match what the bloodlines throw out. The chip should be readable but yes, no name means he has never ran. It is entirely possible he never raced because he fractured his pelvis at some point which is surprisingly common in young flat horses. As to how and why he ended up in a dealers yard in the Netherlands is anyones guess but I can only assume he has been passed from pillar to post a little bit since his racing days.


----------



## AliceT (9 June 2021)

What made me doubt if this was the right horse is his teeth, I’m usually pretty good at estimating age by teeth, and I’ve never seen an 8yo with teeth as long and slanted as his. Also the cups of the teeth are round, not oval.


----------



## Goldenstar (9 June 2021)

The stallion and the mare will have had blood taken for exactly this type eventuality.
Weatherbys will tell you how to get the horse tested .


----------



## millikins (9 June 2021)

There's also a FB group, "Racehorses, where are they now?" worth joining to see if anyone knows him or what happened to him.


----------



## photo_jo (21 June 2021)

millikins said:



			There's also a FB group, "Racehorses, where are they now?" worth joining to see if anyone knows him or what happened to him.
		
Click to expand...

Second this and Trace My Horse


----------



## quiteniceforacob (26 June 2021)

Hope whatever outcome is the right one. Glad he’s in hands which know he can’t be ridden x


----------



## Fern007 (10 July 2021)

AliceT said:



			What made me doubt if this was the right horse is his teeth, I’m usually pretty good at estimating age by teeth, and I’ve never seen an 8yo with teeth as long and slanted as his. Also the cups of the teeth are round, not oval.
		
Click to expand...

My tb is 15 now but he has really long slanted teeth!! My wb is 25. Dentist said if he did know ages of them both he would put them the other way round!


----------



## Violet (17 July 2021)

Why not contact breeder?
Richard Withers’ Southill Stud in Kentisbeare, Cullompton, Devon, EX15 2AW.
01884 266270


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

You can get a DNA test via Weatherbys, the cost is not excessive. That will give you a definitive result. If you call them, they will be able to help!

ETA: although if he can't walk pain free, may be best just to get him PTS, unfortunately?


----------

